# Midtower C A S E



## rbp45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Which is best for AMD Gaming config-

NZXT GAMMA
or
Cooler Master Elite 430


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Personally all I build with is Cooler Master. Best price value and best construction to may way of thinking.


----------

